# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  İngiliz Yönetiminde Kıbrıs

## ceydaaa

r9.jpgAdada 1878'den 1960'a kadar süren İngiliz dönemi, Kıbrıslı Türkler açısından zorluklarla dolu olmuştur. Bu dönemin başındaki ve sonundaki nüfus sayımları bunun bir göstergesidir. İngilizlerin geldiği yıllarda adada 45 bini Türk, 137 bini Rum olmak üzere yaklaşık 185 bin kişi yaşıyordu. Yani Türkler, Rumların üçte biri oranındaydı. İngiltere hakimiyetinin sonunda ise, Türklerin oranı beşte bire kadar düştü.15 Diğer bir deyişle, adadaki nüfus dengesi Türkler aleyhine bozulmuştu. Bunun başlıca nedeni, saldırılar, ekonomik ve siyasi baskılar sonucunda çok sayıda Türk vatandaşının adayı terk etmesiydi. Daha doğrusu göç etmek zorunda bırakılmasıydı.

Bu dönemin önemli olaylarından biri, İngiltere'nin 1914 yılında Kıbrıs'ı tek taraflı olarak ilhak etmesiydi. İngilizler bahane olarak, Osmanlı Devleti'nin Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda karşı cephede yer almasını gösterdiler. O tarihe kadar adanın sadece yönetiminden sorumlu olan İngiltere, böylece Kıbrıs'ı tam anlamıyla ele geçirmiş oldu. Osmanlı hükümeti bu gelişme karşısında fazla bir şey yapamadı. Rumlar ise İngiltere'nin ilhak kararını sevinçle karşıladılar. Venizelos'un Eleftheria gazetesinde yayınlanan şu sözleri bu bakımdan anlamlıdır:

"Kıbrıs'ın ilhakı, bu Yunan adasının anavatana katılması için son aşama olarak nitelendirilebilir. Hükümetimizin istihbaratına göre, Kıbrıs'ın anavatanla birleşmesi, çok yakın gelecekte gerçekleşecektir.

Yine o yıllarda Rum okullarında, çocukların beyinlerinin nasıl yıkandığı bir kaynakta şöyle anlatılır:

"Rum okulları Helen düşüncesini yaymak amacı ile kullanılıyordu. Rum öğretmenler çiçeklerle çevrelenmiş, Yunanistan'la birleşmelerini temsil eden armağanları, valinin kasabalarını ziyareti sırasında verirlerken, mızraklı bir alay gibi sıraya sokulan öğrenciler de, önceden öğretilmiş olan "Yaşasın Enosis" çığlıkları atıyorlardı."17

Kıbrıslı Rumların Yunanistan'la birleşme çabalarına karşılık, Kıbrıslı Türkler de harekete geçtiler. İngiliz yetkililere, adanın Yunanistan'a bırakılmasının Türkler açısından felaket olacağını belirttiler. Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nın sonunda, Kıbrıs Türkleri, Osmanlı Devleti'nin içinde bulunduğu durumu da göz önünde bulundurarak, haklı davalarını duyurmak için ulusal bir kongre toplama kararı aldılar. Türk temsilciler Kıbrıs Müftüsü Hacı Hafız Ziyai Efendi'nin başkanlığında 10 Aralık 1918'de biraraya geldiler. "Meclis-i Milli" adı verilen bu toplantının amacı şöyleydi:

"Kıbrıs Türklerinin milli şuura, milli seciyeye sahip bulunduklarını göstermek lazımdı. Çünkü savaş yılları boyunca, sesi duyulmayan Kıbrıs Türkü'nün varlığını Enosisçiler inkara yelteniyor, İngilizler ise adadaki Müslüman halkın İngiliz idaresinde kalmaktan başka bir istekleri olmadığını ileri sürüyordu. Bu duruma bir son verilmeliydi. Etniki Eterya'cıların da, İngiliz emperyalistlerinin de yanıldıkları ve Kıbrıs Türkü'nün genel irade halinde bir ülküsü olduğu ispat edilmeliydi.

----------

